# Large capacity magazines



## R2D2 (Dec 13, 2013)

If I have an unrestricted class a large capacity license to carry, am I able to carry a handgun with a 12 round magazine? 

I just purchased a brand new sig sauer p229 .40 in mass, it came with a brand new 12 round magazine that does not have a date on it. 

I have read mgl c 140 s131 probably 20 times, I have searched the Internet for hours, it seems like some people say its legal and others don't. So hopefully someone can set me straight because I really don't need to screw up my life over 2 bullets.

Thank you


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

The .40 cal P229 magazines are post-ban and thus not legal to possess in MA unless you are a law enforcement officer. However, for example, if you were to find a pre-ban P228 9mm magazine that holds 13 rounds, it would fit in your P229 and be legal - it may just not feed right.

Otherwise you will just have to stick to the ten rounders in MA unfortunately.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## R2D2 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok thank you, that is what I thought, not really sure why the gun shop would have even sold me a new gun with banned mags.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

R2D2 said:


> Ok thank you, that is what I thought, not really sure why the gun shop would have even sold me a new gun with banned mags.


They fucked up, plain and simple. I would take it back to them with your receipt and have them get you a ten round mag...that way you aren't possessing the mag and you get a replacement mag right away (provided they have one in stock).


----------

